# Cushings ?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tamara has been drinking a lot for a few months. And peeing in the house as a result, because she doesn't ask for the door, or in a very subtle way, so she just goes whenever she needs to. Also she has started being confused in the house, maybe early dementia (she is 12), so sometimes she just pees right in her bed, where she sleeps... But that's another subject.

So I went to the vet maybe 2 months ago and they did a urinalysis and there was nothing other than elevated bacterias, which could be from me taking the sample or even just the recipient not being perfectly sterile (came from my house). I still wanted to treat her for an infection, just in case, even though the vet wasn't convinced. And we put her on vet food so it would be easier on her kidneys. I had used this food in the past and it is the only one that kept my Dog, at the time, from having chronic infections. Unfortunately she did not tolerate the meds for the infection and I had to stop after a few days, instead of 10 days. But the food seemed to work and she started drinking more normal amounts after a few days, maybe 1-2 weeks.

After a few weeks of it, the vet food made her constipated, really constipated, so I went and got her a high quality non-grain kibble. After 1-2 weeks, the excessive drinking came back. Which is why I went to the vet again yesterday.

She had blood work done and her liver, kidneys and basic functions are all okay. The only thing that was too low was Amylase (I think?) and she said it doesn't mean anything. No diabetes either.

The next step would be to test for Cushing's disease, but she doesn't show symptoms except the drinking. The vet asked me to calculate how muc she drinks per day, but how do you do that with 2 dogs ?

We decided I would keep her on the vet food, since she had a 70% improvement on it and I would add All-Bran buds to it to help with constipation. Since Tamara eats just about anything, she didn't mind the buds at all and ate them with gusto !

To be followed...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Gosh it is so much more complicated when there is more than one dog isn't it? Somebody at my house is having diarrhea and I am not sure who. I am about 100% on it being a poodle, but not sure which one. I think Javelin (he has taken to bolting his food), but not sure.

Anyway I hope you get clear answers for Tamara. Can you put her someplace separate from Merlin for 6 or 12 hours and give her measured amounts of water? I realize you won't want to do anything to upset routines that are important to Merlin.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Anyway I hope you get clear answers for Tamara. Can you put her someplace separate from Merlin for 6 or 12 hours and give her measured amounts of water? I realize you won't want to do anything to upset routines that are important to Merlin.


She wants me to do it over a few days, maybe a week. I will count the number of times she drinks per day, that'll be a start.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Got it! I suppose another way to measure how much has been drunk would be to measure what you put out and then measure what is left in the bowl after 6 or 12 hours. I know you can't keep Tamara and Merlin separate over time of a week though.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Mar Vista Vet has some great information on Cushing's. If your dog is diagnosed, there are also online groups. 

One thing that caught my eye in the treatment section is that Selegiline is one of the treatments for pituitary Cushing's--it might be worth exploring because it is also used for doggy dementia. 

Cushing's Disease Information Center - Mar Vista Animal Medical Center


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Verve said:


> Mar Vista Vet has some great information on Cushing's. If your dog is diagnosed, there are also online groups.
> 
> One thing that caught my eye in the treatment section is that Selegiline is one of the treatments for pituitary Cushing's--it might be worth exploring because it is also used for doggy dementia.
> 
> Cushing's Disease Information Center - Mar Vista Animal Medical Center


Good to know, thank you ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She regurgitated 3 times this morning; semi-formed food. Last time she ate was yesterday at 5 pm. I wonder if it's the All-bran, since I started it the day before yesterday ?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Ahhh...I'm sorry you're having trouble with Tamara. I wondered too, if Jose`'s problem could be Cushings but it wasn't. 

Maybe to be able to tell how much she's drinking, rather than separating the dogs (if that's not preferable) you could put water down for each of them, separate bowls for about 5 minutes, supervising to make sure they drink only from their own bowls. Then pick the bowls up. You could put the bowls down for them every hour on the hour so you don't forget. (?) I know that's not optimum. But it would prevent having to separate the dogs. And you could keep track of what she's taking in. What about output of urine? That's a little difficult, isn't it. Hmmm, well, make sure it's pale. And did the vet do a specific gravity and other parts of a urinalysis? (protein, sugar etc)?

It's probably not this because it's not very common, but I was wondering with Jose` if he could have a cognitive/behavioral issue called psychogenic polydipsia. Or did the vet suggest diabetes insipidus? Any head injuries ever? Gosh, it's such a mystery sometimes. I do hope something will be discovered and treatable so she doesn't keep getting sick. Are the oats working for the constipation? What about some non digestible matter, like vegetables for some roughage? Remember, rice constipates. I'll be thinking of you two and hoping something will help. You sure have had your plate full. (((hugs)))


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Ahhh...I'm sorry you're having trouble with Tamara. I wondered too, if Jose`'s problem could be Cushings but it wasn't.
> D
> Maybe to be able to tell how much she's drinking, rather than separating the dogs (if that's not preferable) you could put water down for each of them, separate bowls for about 5 minutes, supervising to make sure they drink only from their own bowls. Then pick the bowls up. You could put the bowls down for them every hour on the hour so you don't forget. (?) I know that's not optimum. But it would prevent having to separate the dogs. And you could keep track of what she's taking in. What about output of urine? That's a little difficult, isn't it. Hmmm, well, make sure it's pale. And did the vet do a specific gravity and other parts of a urinalysis? (protein, sugar etc)?
> 
> It's probably not this because it's not very common, but I was wondering with Jose` if he could have a cognitive/behavioral issue called psychogenic polydipsia. Or did the vet suggest diabetes insipidus? Any head injuries ever? Gosh, it's such a mystery sometimes. I do hope something will be discovered and treatable so she doesn't keep getting sick. Are the oats working for the constipation? What about some non digestible matter, like vegetables for some roughage? Remember, rice constipates. I'll be thinking of you two and hoping something will help. You sure have had your plate full. (((hugs)))


I have started counting the number or times she drinks per day. Yesterday 8 times, and I estimate she drinks between 300-400 ml per day, and she should be drinking about 100ml. So it's 3-4 times the normal amount. Merlin drinks twice a day, and not much, so I can figure it out easily.

I don't know what specific tests she did for urine and she has not talked about any other disease than Cushing's for now. Tamara is rather confused, not always, so it might have to do with that but I suspect it's a physical matter. I wouldn't be surprised if it was Cushing's.

Yes, I do have a lot on my plate right noe, and the dogs are just a tiny little part of it that I wish wasn't there. They are just making it a lot harder, but what can you do ? When you have pets, it's for good times and bad times...

Oh, and yes, the All-bran buds are working wonderfully. She isn't constipated anymore and her stools are firm, but not too much. I just hope it's not what's making her regurgitate. I'll give her less tonight, maybe a teaspoon is too much for her size. I'll try 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My goodness, hon! I had no idea your girl was feeling so poorly. 

Give her a hug from a couple other old guys, please.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Countryboy said:


> My goodness, hon! I had no idea your girl was feeling so poorly.
> 
> Give her a hug from a couple other old guys, please.


Thank you CB ! ;-)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dechi so sorry you have so much going on right now, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, it sure could be that. I hope not. But I think it's something that can be manageable/treatable, depending... Let's hope whatever it is, she'll be made comfortable and these signs and symptoms will be alleviated. Let us know what the blood work shows and any ultra sounds or anything that might be done. Lots of good wishes headed your way.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I had the results for the bloodworks on site. Everything was normal, except amylase was low but she said it didn't mean anything.

No more tests for now, until I get too worried again and then we'll have to go back. :-(


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Zooey drinks a lot and has to pee a lot, but fortunately, I am able to let her out many times during the day. All the obvious diseases were ruled out. It is so frustrating when things are off, especially with multiple dogs at the same time. Hugs!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Zooey drinks a lot and has to pee a lot, but fortunately, I am able to let her out many times during the day. All the obvious diseases were ruled out. It is so frustrating when things are off, especially with multiple dogs at the same time. Hugs!


Glad to know it works for you and Zooey is not sick. I am starting to get in the habit of letting Tamara out more, like every two hours. How old is Zooey ?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It took a few days back on the vet food, but now her water intake seems pretty normal. I would say about 100ml per day, which is the norm.

We try to take her out every 2 hours, and with the All-Bran helping, she poops outside, not in the house. I reduced the amount to 1/2 teaspoon because of the regurgitation the second day she had it. She seems okay with it for now.

Let's hope it stays that way !


----------

